# Painting Beadboard panels.



## Hack (Nov 26, 2007)

So we're knee deep in our bath remodel.  The room is gutted.  Rough plumbing and electrical should be done soon, then I'll put up greenboard, cement backer board on the floor, etc. after the rough inspection.

We're going to install beadboard panels 4' high around the entire room with a cap and baseboard.  They are pre-primed MDF panels.

So a couple of questions:

- Would you paint the panels BEFORE they are installed or AFTER?
- If you were to paint AFTER, would you brush or spray the finish (Gloss latex)?

My wife wants to paint the panels after I cut them to size, but before they're installed.  I'm suggesting that they might get scraped up a little during installation, and painting they afterward would be best.

TIA.
Jeff.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Jeff;
Your primer should certainly go on the panels before installing. The finish coat would be more convenient to apply out in the garage or other weather protected but well ventilated area. Gloss enamel looks really cool when sprayed on (no brushmarks). Re-touching a few spots after installation would not be a monumental problem. I vote for the wife's idea in this case; maybe I can take your side next time.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 27, 2007)

Make sure the panels are primed on the back side then cut and paint. Make sure you let the panels cure for at least a couple of days at room temperature before installing that way you will have less likely hood to scare them. If they are spray painted and you have to touch them up after words you should not use a brush since this will show.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Jeff:
Daryl is correct on letting the paint cure. Paint companies say Latex Enamel takes 7 days to completely cure. It gets a skin over the sruface in 2 hours or less which keeps the moisture in the rest of the paint for a long time.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 2, 2007)

*It took him for-fricken-ever to prime then paint the baseboards. His theory was that driving the nails in the baseboards upon installation would cause the paint to chip (as well as the other reason your wife mentioned re the dirty hands getting marks / finger prints on the baseboards). However, I remain convinced that to pre-prime and pre-paint the baseboards and then to do the after installation touchups would have taken far less total time than painting after installation.*
It is definitly faster to pre pime and paint and then touch up but I paint the whole baseboard including a little bit of the wall where the new caulking is and then  2 coats on the walls.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 2, 2007)

Since the paint always requires 2 coats (imho), I prime and first coat trim before installing it. Putty the nail holes then do the finish coat. 

As for back priming, I've removed tons of old trim that was not back primed and was in perfectly good condition. I think back priming is a must for anything exterior or in bathrooms cuz of humidity, but I generally don't back prime interior trim. 

Also, prepriming and first coating requires room to rest the pieces while drying. If I don't have the room I just prime and paint after installation. 

Just my nickel's worth.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the whole idea boils down to the situation at hand. I mentioned on the above post to make sure the panels were back primed because there going into a moisture area. 
my 3-1/2" cents


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah, bathroom remodel. Yep, definately back prime. 

Anyone got change for a nickel?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 2, 2007)

You guys are getting the bid up too high for me; I think I will fold and go home.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 2, 2007)

Come on glenn, a penny for your thoughts lol ( not that I got any left after my latest purchase).


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 2, 2007)

It figures ....I am a day late and a dime short.

You can tell Christmas is around the corner...everyone is get-in delirious.


----------



## Hack (Jan 25, 2008)

O.K.  So the sprayer thing didn't work out so well.  I was not happy with the finish I was getting.  When it got to the point where it was putting down a nice even coat, I was getting orange peel. 

So, we changed plans.  Now we're going to brush the panels before installing...I'm sure it will look just fine...


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 26, 2008)

It sounds to me like you got to close with the sprayer but brush and roll looks just fine.


----------



## Hack (Jan 28, 2008)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> It sounds to me like you got to close with the sprayer but brush and roll looks just fine.



Probably.  We also had a problem with the sprayer.  The pickup tube kept falling out the bottom of the sprayer head, and then the gun would sputter like crazy.    I finally got ticked off enough to just give up.

When my friend came over to help move the vanity, he offered to come over with his HVLP system and spray the rest of the panels with me.  Might be all I need to get my own HVLP system


----------

